# Brutzeit



## Mondlicht (18. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es wieder soweit. Unsere allseits geschätzten grau gefiederten Freunde
(__ Reiher) haben wieder Brutzeit (Feb/März). Nach etwa 25 Tagen schlüpfen die Küken, und werden alle 2 Stunden von einem der Elterntiere mit vorverdauter Nahrung gefüttert. Tja, demnächst ist wieder höchste Wachsamkeit am Teich geboten, Abwehrmaßnahmen sollten überprüft werden, Meinungsverstärker aus dem Schrank geholt werden (hüstel) etc....
Liebe Grüße,
                  Mondlicht


----------



## stu_fishing (19. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

ja...unsere abwehrmaßnahme besteht aus einer ca 25 cm dicken eisschicht..absolut reihersicher;-)..


----------



## Annett (19. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

Da kann ich im Moment leider nur zustimmen  Schnee und Eis seit Mitte November!
Kein Ende in Sicht. 

Wer weiß schon, ob die Fische noch leben!


----------



## Mondlicht (19. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

Arrrggghhhh, ihr Ärmsten... aber laut Wettervorhersage sollen wir ja am nächsten Wochenende endlich den Winter überstanden haben...
25 cm Eis sind natürlich heftig...das daaaauuuuert mit dem Auftauen...seufz..
Da müßten __ Reiher ja im Eisangeln geübt sein...
Liebe Grüße,
                Mondlicht


----------



## Maurizio (19. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

Der __ Reiher...........WO  

Dieses Jahr ist mein erstes richtiges Koi Jahr. Aber ich glaube ich werde nicht so viel Probleme mit den Reihern haben. Es sitzt zwar ab und zu mal einer auf dem Baum im Garten aber bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner in den Garten getraut. Mein Reiher Schreck (siehe Bild). Ich habe den ganzen Winter vielleicht zussamengerechnet 2 Wochen Eis auf dem Teich gehabt. Wir haben jetzt schon 10-12 C°.


----------



## Mondlicht (20. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

Hallo Mauri.....
rofl..ich kann nicht mehr...Dein Reiherschreck ist ja hammerhart...
Ähm.... aber meinst Du nicht, dass Du Deine "Trainingsmethoden" eventuell noch mal überdenken solltest? Soll er den __ Reiher vertreiben oder unter den Tisch saufen? 
Das der Reiher schon mal einen Ansitz ausgesucht hat, ist gar net so gut.
Der wartet nur auf eine passende Gelegenheit...also mach schon mal die Hausbar auf...
Gruß,
       Mondlicht


----------



## Frank (20. März 2006)

*AW: Brutzeit*

Alter Verwalter,

ich schmeiß mich gleich inne Ecke. Ein "Reíherschreck" der den __ Reiher unter den Tisch säuft...    
Das sind ja geniale Ideen hier. Habt ihr den schon zum Patent angemeldet.


----------

